# A Mix of Dragons



## TheFantasticG (Jun 1, 2012)

My absolute favorite insect to image
#1



Roseate Skimmer - Orthemis ferruginea by The Fantastic G, on Flickr
#2



Orange Dragonfly - Libellula needhami by The Fantastic G, on Flickr
#3



Common Whitetail (Plathemis lydia) by The Fantastic G, on Flickr
#4



Widow Skimmer - Libellula luctuosa by The Fantastic G, on Flickr
#5



Orange Dragonfly - Libellula needhami by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


----------



## preythap (Jun 5, 2012)

Nic shotssssss


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 5, 2012)

They all seem a bit dark on my monitor. I'd try bumping exposure a bit.


----------



## groan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> They all seem a bit dark on my monitor. I'd try bumping exposure a bit.



Oddly, they all seem dead-on on mine. Hmm.

Either way, great shots. I wish we had more variety of dragonflies here.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 5, 2012)

On both of my color calibrated monitors and my iPhone 4s the dragonflies look fine exposure wise.


----------

